# Last Dates for Fires



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

As the good weather is upon us , now is the time to get all those jobs in the garden done, as with only 5 more weeks allowed to light fires on your land and Garden.
The last date falls on the 17th May, after that it Can be permitted but you must inform your Local bomberios, to tell them when you intend to light your fire and also inform them when it is out,
It is a myth that you can light a fire up until the last day of rain, 
(DO CHECK AS THIS DATE CAN VARY WITH EACH DISTRICT):confused2:


----------

